# Sleeping on Raft



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

18 1/2 foot X 8 foot raft. Plan on setting up raft with "option" for two to sleep on boat in calm protected area. Do folks prefer sleeping raft's length or width?


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I sleep perpendicular to the boat. Simply because thats the direction the bays align and I have a full width platform over the first bay big enough to fit a paco pad.

A friend of mine uses a 'roll-o-cot' on his raft. He adjusted his frame bay spacing so the legs of the cot land on some extra tee fittings on the cross bars. He sleeps parallel to the tubes.

As far as getting a good nights rest I don't think it matters.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Its real easy for a paddle raft. Just deflate the thwarts and you've got yourself a xxl air mattress.


----------



## scottcsu (Mar 2, 2012)

I built a platform for my 14' setup and we sleep lengthwise. Can inly fit 2 people. A little more gear to carry, but It worked out nicely in the dead of summer on deso.

On an 18 it may not matter, but crossing over sleeping bodies in the night would be my concern about going across the width of the boat...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I sleep lengthwise on the 14' er and cross wise on the 18' er due to my elongated body shape...

Anyone 6' or so and under should be able to fit cross wise in a 14' craft.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I like sleeping sideways, and find it a bit easier to set up with the way I normally rig my boats. But I've lost two pillows to the river that way. 

When I rig my bed longways my pillow is safe, and I can pitch my tent very nicely long-ways on the boat if needed. So that's what I find myself doing more often.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

A light weight mesh bag for putting the offending pillow in, coupled with a rope or cam strap fashioned as a leash solves the wandering head rest problem..... Sideways. I'm lazy.


----------



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you kind folks for your input. I am also planning on utilizing roll-a-cots for 2 to sleep on the boat. Frame is 82 inches wide so can go either way. The idea is that with the 15 inch legs of the cots, gear can be spanned without a lot of reorganization. Trying to keep it lightweight and simple. Intent is to utilize a full width bimini top (stainless tube version) and with some additional support also be used for the tent frame use. Sleeping on the boat is only considered an "option".


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

k2andcannoli said:


> Its real easy for a paddle raft. Just deflate the thwarts and you've got yourself a xxl air mattress.


Another way to do it with a paddle raft is to flip the boat upside down when you get to camp. By the time dinner is done the bottom is dry and there is room for two without having to deflate/inflate the thwarts.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Sleighr,

I thrash around and go from side to side all nite to alleviate the arthritic pain in my shoulders (all you young kayakers wait -- your turn is coming), and so the pillow is in jeopardy all the time.

The only reason I haven't lost another one is that I had my wife sew a loop on the corner of the nice fleece pillowcase she made for me, so I could put a tether line on it. 

FWIW, which admittedly isn't much.

Rich Phillips


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Yukon77 said:


> Thank you kind folks for your input. I am also planning on utilizing roll-a-cots for 2 to sleep on the boat. Frame is 82 inches wide so can go either way. The idea is that with the 15 inch legs of the cots, gear can be spanned without a lot of reorganization. Trying to keep it lightweight and simple. Intent is to utilize a full width bimini top (stainless tube version) and with some additional support also be used for the tent frame use. Sleeping on the boat is only considered an "option".


Do you have a link for that cot? I've been searching for a decent double cot for some time, can't find anything that would work for us.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I have a floor that holds up my ammo cans in the front bay. At night I take that floor and put it across my captain boxes. My second bay is my cooler, third bay captain boxes and 4th is my large dry box. I sleep on 2nd, 3rd and 4th bay long ways. My flip seat gives me support for my feet. This way I don't lose my pillow and still have plenty of space to put junk around. Also my bimini protects me from the rain at night that way.

Plastic floor to go between captain boxes:










Sleep arrangements:


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

*Need summa dat.*



kazak4x4 said:


> I have a floor that holds up my ammo cans in the front bay.
> 
> Plastic floor to go between captain boxes:
> 
> ...


Where do you get that plastic flooring, and what is it called?


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Farm Tec Sells It As Kennel Flooring. A Sheet Is About That Size Of the One In Kazek's Drop Bag. Dont Remember The Name Exactly.


----------



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Polymax Kennel Flooring. Farm Tek.Com


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

PolyMax Poultry/Kennel Flooring - FarmTek


----------

